# Simple contact page



## jbird123 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ive been working on a website for a while, im gona start selling tshirts (duh)

Its pretty good actually even if I say so my self. 

Anyway, i just need to know, would I have to use php for a page where a form can be filled in and emailed to me? All I need it for them to enter a few details, from dropdown boxes, text boxes and radio buttons/check boxed and then that information to be sent to me.

How would I go about that?

Thanks


----------



## promonz (Nov 23, 2006)

What program are you using for the site


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

Typically your hosting company has instructions for you to follow to create a form and have it send the contents to an email you specify. I use two different hosts and each one has different instructions. You will need to create a form using the form tag, and the action will need to do a post, usually to a file that your host gives you. There will be some customization options for you. I bet you can even call or email their support to get exactly what you need. If it doesn't seem simple, it isn't for a non-web person, but with a little help you can do it.


----------



## mannycotora (Apr 23, 2007)

Aside from the drop down menus, I think you can use a script generator that creates the code for you after you have entered all your info. IE: Email and required feilds then all you have to do is cut and paste it to your site. Its easy and best of all its free if you keep their link at the bottom of your form.

here is a link to one that I have used in the past: Website Contact Form Generator - ASP, PHP, CGI Email Form Scripts

but there are more out there, I know that thesitewizard.com: Website design, promotion, CGI, PHP, JavaScript scripting, and revenue earning. also has a code generator but it does not let you add or delete feilds of info that you may or may not want the form to collect.


----------



## jbird123 (Aug 11, 2008)

Im just suing frontpage/notepad. Not got a host yet, waiting to complete the site then find a supplier (from here, but i need 16 posts 1st) then I'll upload it.

Those sites you linked to mannycotora, they seem to be exactly what I need. Ill have a play around tomorrow, however I have absolutely no experience in PHP what-so-ever so might be a bit hit n miss lol

Thanks


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

I bet Front Page will help you create your form. Once you get a host then you can hook up the "action" of sending yourself the email of the form submission details.


----------



## mannycotora (Apr 23, 2007)

stuffnthingz said:


> I bet Front Page will help you create your form. Once you get a host then you can hook up the "action" of sending yourself the email of the form submission details.


I think stuffnthingz is right, frontpage does help you set that up. I beleive that you can open a template called "feedback form" in frontpage, customize the form to make it look like the rest of your website then right click on the submit button...That will open the "form handler" then just plug in your information and that should do it.

As far as your hosting, make sure that "frontpage extensions are installed on the server or your form wont work.


----------



## mannycotora (Apr 23, 2007)

the sites are very simple to use, just follow the instructions and you shouldn't have a problem

keep us posted!


----------



## promonz (Nov 23, 2006)

Front page is quickly becoming obsolete
If you are learning would be best to invest in Expression web the new version of front page or something using css
I am like you and built my own site and I am no expert believe me.
Having to change my site from FrontPage to expression and it is not easy may have to start from scratch again

For example some browsers will not display some of the FrontPage features.
All the advice given so far is great as I say I am no expert and have no formal IT training

I bought my template from template monster .com they have some ready made templates there for t-shirts I just changed it but did not know how to use css, wish I had.

Hope this helps


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

There is always an issue with browsers, versions of browsers and how they render the page. I test my pages on IE 7, Firefox 3 and Chrome.

FrontPage has never been my favorite, in fact I have never used it and none of my environments support it, but it is what Lloyd has to use.

The web is a vast pool of technology with endless ways to implement solutions. I was just offering solutions that would work with the tools he has


----------



## jbird123 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ill have a look at what features front page offers thanks. WIth that codes that site has generated for me, do I save the one as x.php and the html code as x.htm and its that simple (providing my host supports php).

Got a free template from Free Website Templates Dont know any CSS either so its been tricky but looking good so far. Keeping it simple ftw


----------



## mannycotora (Apr 23, 2007)

jbird123 said:


> Ill have a look at what features front page offers thanks. WIth that codes that site has generated for me, do I save the one as x.php and the html code as x.htm and its that simple (providing my host supports php).
> 
> Got a free template from Free Website Templates Dont know any CSS either so its been tricky but looking good so far. Keeping it simple ftw


I think the process is that you copy the html code from the website and paste it (using html view on frontpage) onto a contact page that you made (by contact page I mean a page that you created that has your website banner, your background and the empty space where you want the form to appear)

then you copy the PHP code from the website and open a new document on notepad and paste it there and name the file "contact.php" make sure that you have the correct file extension which is PHP not contact.php.txt and be sure to save the file to your website root folder and upload it to your server. 

Things to make sure:
Make sure you upload both files 
1)your contact page 
2)contact.php (your php script)
3)make sure that the form action points to your php code.
4)make sure that your server has PHP installed.

I think that should do it!

keep us posted


----------



## jbird123 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for your help. I thought thats what you had to do but i tried it on pc by opening the contact.htm from my hard drive which of course did not work due to teh nature of php but Ive worked out that now. Need to find myself a host then!


----------



## Adam (Mar 21, 2005)

I haven't seen anyone mention it but I use Wufoo.com on most of my websites.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

jbird123 said:


> Ive been working on a website for a while, im gona start selling tshirts (duh)
> 
> Its pretty good actually even if I say so my self.
> 
> ...


I use this contact form on a few of my sites. Easy to setup, they offer installation, and easy to customize: MachForm - PHP HTML Form Builder - Mailer Form Creator


----------



## jbird123 (Aug 11, 2008)

Adam said:


> I haven't seen anyone mention it but I use Wufoo.com on most of my websites.


Awesome, just registered and used that and it works perrrfect! Thanks so much!  I can now carry on making my site!!

Thanks for all the otehr replies too, been a help (and now I know how to use php scripts too lol)

Once im up ad running you will see me a lot around here! Actually, youll probably see me more in teh mean time while i struggle haha

P.S. Thanks for the link @Rodney, its a very similar service to wufoo but not free  Might pay for it though if my site takes of and I need no branding etc so will keep it in mind


----------



## 2 iLL Clothing (Sep 26, 2008)

learn to use dreamweaver and your problems will become simple solutions. also get a simple layout. if you design your own shirts, you shouldn't have a problem with that.


----------



## jbird123 (Aug 11, 2008)

I did 'dabble' in dreamweaver a bit in school before, never bothered to get it for myself but if you recommend it I might go for it.

yeah, ive used the most simple template I could find that still looks good for it. Dont want anything to be cluttered or messy, needs to be nice and to the point.

Im going to be mostly doing basic designs, targeted more at small businesses for tshirts ith a company logo and employees name on etc. My friend does window cleaning and if he has too much work he gets people like me to give him a hand, so for people like that mainly. Ill have a gallery and that but not much complicated layouts or coding etc


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

I like dreamweaver, but i HATE the design mode. It puts SOO much unnessecary code in there, and can really muck up your site. it also creates LOADS of formatting where it might not be needed.

I usually create in design mode, and then go into the code mode and clean it up.. I have no used it for forms too much because i have been using more e-commerce solutions which now come with a contact form in them..


----------



## mannycotora (Apr 23, 2007)

lindsayanng, which e-commerce solution are you using.


----------

